
Google parent company Alphabet sees its first revenue decline in history - LopRabbit
https://www.theverge.com/2020/7/30/21345014/google-youtube-alphabet-revenue-decline-q2
======
RobertSmith
Google's ad revenue had declined 8% in the second quarter. Revenue and profit
also dropped year-over-year. [https://news.alphastreet.com/alphabet-goog-
googl-q2-2020-ear...](https://news.alphastreet.com/alphabet-goog-
googl-q2-2020-earnings-the-most-important-numbers/)

